# 2011 Ram 1500 Hemi Oil leak



## Monkey Nose (Nov 17, 2015)

Noticed oil leak; appeared to be coming from oil filter.
Took her in and had oil & filter changed(always use synthetic)
Noticed a spot of fresh oil when I moved her this morning. She has 29,000 mi.

Question: Anyone have a most likely scenario assuming it is coming from above the oil filter?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You will have to pull it and check it. Make sure there are two rubber filter gaskets stuck together.


----------



## Monkey Nose (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks, W o W. Assume it is not the filter. Where should I suspect a leak if it is not the filter? If


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Could be anywhere north. Check the filter. Should be easily removed and replaced. 

What filter did they run? If it's Fram, throw it in the trash.


----------



## Monkey Nose (Nov 17, 2015)

filter replaced, still a leak above filter.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Look for at the oil sending unit.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I assume they still do this, but traditionally the oil filter threaded onto a double end nipple, with the other end threaded into the block. I have seen a few myself and heard of others where this nipple was either loose or not fully threaded into the block, allowing the threads in the filter to bottom out on the nipple before the gasket made full contact with the mating surface on the block. On the ones that I an familiar with, the inside of this nipple is hex shaped, so that, with the oil filter removed, you can insert a hex (allen) wrench into the center of the nipple and either tighten or remove it. Not saying that's your problem, but one more thing to consider.


----------



## Monkey Nose (Nov 17, 2015)

Thx W o W and Dexterll. Will look at both.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Mine was the oil sending unit/pressure switch. They look fine, but they develop leaks internally and then seep out. Find out where the switch is. It should be cheap.


----------



## Monkey Nose (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks, mercifully, the unit is quite visible & accessible. Look forward to seeing if any oil leaks there the next time I drive her.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Check the threads and the plug receptacle as well.


----------



## Monkey Nose (Nov 17, 2015)

*2 Sensors*

In the attached photo, you will see 2 sensors near the oil filter:

One is smaller and on the side & right above the oil filter.

The other is larger & on the front and a little higher above the filter.

I suspect the lower one is leaking? Is this the one that you suggest is a likely culprit? It appears that the threads are wet.

It looks like a fairly simple task to replace?
:vs_laugh:

Also, I noticed the vacuum brake hose on the other side of the engine is wet. I suspect this should be a separate post, but is it unusual for this to be wet? Hard to repair?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The larger of the two has an identical socket fitting as the one on my van that was leaking. Don't know what the other one is, but if it is leaking it should be easy to replace. Not a Dodge guy though.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The upper one might be an engine temp sensor. The sensor on the filter housing should be the oil pressure sensor.


----------



## Monkey Nose (Nov 17, 2015)

After I couldn't be sure of where the leak was, I cleaned everything and put fresh paper under the truck. So far - 5 hours, no sign of a leak. Cross your fingers for me.

Sincerely appreciate your efforts to help me.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The leak isn't going to disappear because you cleaned it. Pull the plug on the sending unit. They will sometimes leak out of the plug.

Is the valve cover leaking?


----------



## Monkey Nose (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks, it must have been the oil filter. If you recall, that was my original thought. I drove her again yesterday & there is no leak. Lesson: if I do something(change oil filter) which may have fixed the problem(leak), be sure to clean residue... What threw me was what appeared to be a clean oil leak under the fill cap. Must have beed residue from mechanic over filling. 
Have fresh paper on floor; so far, no leak; will monitor closely.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Glad it was just the filter. The oil sending unit is easy to replace, but if it isn't the source of the leak, all the better. I have an Exxon Valdez valve cover oil leak, front and back, which i just keep topping off the oil to correct. I do not want to pull the distributor to get the front one off and I do not want to pull the upper intake manifold to get the rear one off. Fortunately, i will be getting rid of the van soon. a quart every 200 miles isn't that bad, i suppose, but it is messy. My van marks it's territory everywhere i park it.


----------



## Monkey Nose (Nov 17, 2015)

Know the feeling. Took my xjr in for a water pump($880). Mechanic wrung bolt off; his broken bolt remover was at wedding in Europe. Of course, it will be extra to remove broken bolt. I need to add less than a cup of coolant per month. Thinking of not having the pump replaced; I understand that there are other things that mimick a leaky pump on this model. If I didn't love this car more than any car I've owned, I would trade her. Will likely have it replaced eventually; feeling a bit impoverished having just spent 33k for a new roof.


----------

